# Nebo 2017 Archery Hunt



## reece_mess16

Happy Fathers day to all the dad's out there and hello to all. I just drew my first Utah Archery Tag in the Nebo Unit. I've been e-scouting the unit pretty hard and think I've found a couple spots I'd like to hike into and backpack camp/hunt for a few days. I'm not looking for the honey hole, but I was hoping someone who has some experience there could let me know what I'm in for and if buying a spike elk tag is worth the 400$ us non-resident guys spend. 

I'm doing a solo back pack hunt. I like getting away from the crowds. I'm a Marine, been hunting Nevada since I was 10 and know my way around the mountian, so I'd like to think I know what I'm doing in the backcountry. 

Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## mlob1one

Couple of questions, 
-Are you going to spend just a few days hunting?
-Are you willing to take a cow if a spike is not found?

I would say that it is worth it for two reasons. 
-Yielding/harvesting a couple hundred pounds of high grade meat for a couple dollars a pound makes a lot of sense to me.
-It expands your target options while on the mountain. (While some may find that to be too distracting, I have been able to capitalize on finding animals I was not expecting to harvest while on other hunts.)

Thank you for your service Reece. God bless you and your hunt this Fall.

Btw, undergrowth is particularly thick this year because of the wet Winter and Spring. North facing slopes will take additional time to move through. 

Hit me up if you have additional questions. 

-Mike

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude

I used to hunt Nebo many years ago. Steep country. Doesn't set well with my age restrictions and energy levels anymore. Prior to the Nebo loop road being paved it was a great place to hunt. Now it is so accessible by car that it doesn't have the appeal to me as it used to. Still some fine hunting there though. Not sure where to tell you to start that will get you away from hikers and sight seers. I have run into elk in many locations. You just have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## reece_mess16

I didn't realize that elk tag was not only spike but cow as well? I'll buy it as soon as I can if thats the deal. 

As far as deer I'll hike in to the North part of the unit and see what happens. I have about 10 days to spend on the mountain. I plan to spend 5 or 6 deep in the back country and come out for the rest to relax a bit. 

When and where can I buy the elk tag?


----------



## KRH

reece_mess16 said:


> I didn't realize that elk tag was not only spike but cow as well? I'll buy it as soon as I can if thats the deal.
> 
> As far as deer I'll hike in to the North part of the unit and see what happens. I have about 10 days to spend on the mountain. I plan to spend 5 or 6 deep in the back country and come out for the rest to relax a bit.
> 
> When and where can I buy the elk tag?


Archery elk tags go on sale July 11th, although in Utah general season archery elk tags are unlimited so don't feel like you're in a hurry. An archery tag in Utah is considered a "Hunter's Choice" tag so in spike units you can kill a spike or cow, on any bull units you can shoot any elk you want including a cow. The general season archery tag is also not unit specific so you can hunt any general season or spike unit you want throughout the season dates. A tag can be bought at any DWR location and at most sporting goods stores, Walmart, etc.

Thank you for your service


----------



## swbuckmaster

I don't think he drew a spike tag. I think he drew a LE bull tag. That tag is only good for a bull

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Last I looked you don't draw an archery spike tag you buy them. He said he drew his first archery tag.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

swbuckmaster said:


> Last I looked you don't draw an archery spike tag you buy them. He said he drew his first archery tag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


But he also said " and if buying a spike elk tag is worth the 400$ us non-resident guys spend."

Me thinks that we need a little bit of clarification from him


----------



## swbuckmaster

This may sound bad but I would never buy a 400 dollar non res archery spike tag and hunt nebo. Pretty much anything you hunt is going to be down hill from the main road. Solo/elk/up hill pack out in the heat sucks. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reece_mess16

I drew an archery deer tag but was wondering about the spike tag and if it was worth buying. I looked in the big game manual today and realized with all the time I'm spending in Utah this August/September I might as well buy a bull tag and hunt north too. Why not? I was just curious about Nebo overall.


----------



## Critter

You can only have one bull elk permit and a archery either sex tag counts as a bull tag. So if you want to hunt a spike/either sex archery hunt you'll have to do it next year.

So your bull tag that you drew is the only one that you can have. Now you might be able to pick up a left over cow tag when they go on sale.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I used to hunt nebo in the late 80s. It was awesome for deer back then! Not so much these days. You could probably still turn up a big buck on the west facing slopes of mount nebo or above i15. I always found Elk down bear trap. Never really saw elk and deer in the same areas. I quit hunting that mountain in 1990. Not sure I'd go back for deer or elk unless they gave me a LE bull tag. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reece_mess16

KRH said:


> Archery elk tags go on sale July 11th, although in Utah general season archery elk tags are unlimited so don't feel like you're in a hurry. An archery tag in Utah is considered a "Hunter's Choice" tag so in spike units you can kill a spike or cow, on any bull units you can shoot any elk you want including a cow. The general season archery tag is also not unit specific so you can hunt any general season or spike unit you want throughout the season dates. A tag can be bought at any DWR location and at most sporting goods stores, Walmart, etc.
> 
> Thank you for your service


Can I buy online?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Critter said:


> You can only have one bull elk permit and a archery either sex tag counts as a bull tag. So if you want to hunt a spike/either sex archery hunt you'll have to do it next year.
> 
> So your bull tag that you drew is the only one that you can have. Now you might be able to pick up a left over cow tag when they go on sale.


He didn't draw a bull tag he drew an archery deer tag.
So he can get a spike tag and shoot a spike or cow if he wants. Branch antler bulls are off limits for elk for him.

I wouldn't waste the money for elk if it were up to me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

reece_mess16 said:


> Can I buy online?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reece_mess16

Critter said:


> You can only have one bull elk permit and a archery either sex tag counts as a bull tag. So if you want to hunt a spike/either sex archery hunt you'll have to do it next year.
> 
> So your bull tag that you drew is the only one that you can have. Now you might be able to pick up a left over cow tag when they go on sale.


I drew an archery deer tag. The elk part of all this was just a way to hunt longer if I tagged a deer early, since my brother lives in Santaquin and my parents in bountiful. I did not draw an LE bull archery tag. I'm really more interested in a deer, the elk is a back up, I'm still here, want to hunt sorta thing lol...


----------



## swbuckmaster

reece_mess16 said:


> I drew an archery deer tag. The elk part of all this was just a way to hunt longer if I tagged a deer early, since my brother lives in Santaquin and my parents in bountiful. I did not draw an LE bull archery tag. I'm really more interested in a deer, the elk is a back up, I'm still here, want to hunt sorta thing lol...


How long are you going to be in utah?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reece_mess16

I have 17 days. I've been in 13 years and I usually hoard leave days until deer/elk season. This years the stars have aligned and I'm taking serious time off as I have to burn some of the time off before I lose it. It adds up fast over that amount of time.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Does your brother hunt? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk

Sounds like a little bit of "confusion" going on here...

First off, the only OTC elk tag available for archery is the General Archery Elk Tag. It is either sex, for the most part, statewide. Check the regs for the particulars.

This same tag is good for only a spike bull and antlerless in LE Bull units (check the regs for the definition of a spike, you're not limited to a "martian"...)

This same tag is good for any elk your happy little heart desires in the 'Any Bull' Unit(s). Not many to choose from, so unless you have a sweet little spot to hunt, don't bother. Stick to the LE Bull units, aka, the unit you drew for deer.

I have found in the past when I've had a general archery deer tag and bought an OTC general archery elk tag to go along with it, I forgot about deer and chased elk - mostly, because I don't care that much for mule deer hunting. If you love deer hunting, stick to that.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I believe I've been up to speed with all of his questions no confusion on my part. He is hunting nebo with a general deer tag. Wants to hunt elk or wants to know if it's worth it to hunt elk on the nebo unit. Has 17 days off to hunt. 

He cannot hunt a branch antler bull on Nebo! Only spike and cow! Neither of which would be worth the 400 bucks imho on that unit! 

Now if he would've said when his days off were I could have helped him alot better. He still has options on way better deer with his tag and a shot at branch antlered bull elk if he chooses! If I were him I wouldn't waste 17 days on a solo hunt on nebo! Complete waste of time and I'm not being rude. Only being honest. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude

Hunting is such a personal thing. As you mature, you change and enjoy the hunt for what it is... hunting. Killing makes for good bragging rights, but really doesn't make or break the hunt. Taking an elk... any elk... with archery tackle is a real trophy in it's self. Not everyone can do it and it is always a thrill regardless of what you take. I have taken my fair share of elk over the years on many extended (10 day) hunts. I will be elk hunting this year, the first time in 5 years. I will be hunting with a couple of 70+ year old veterans. I will be the youngster at 63. I am looking forward to the outing, and to be honest, not too sure I really want to kill an elk... to much work anymore. The trip and the company will be worth much more to me than anything else. I say go buy the tag and go on the hunt. The memories and experience will be priceless. If you put too much emphasis on the kill, what could turn into a great experience and memory would become a huge disappointment if you fail to kill.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Bowdude maybe he's not ready to throw in the towel and sing Kumbaya for 17 days

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tines

swbuckmaster said:


> I believe I've been up to speed with all of his questions no confusion on my part. He is hunting nebo with a general deer tag. Wants to hunt elk or wants to know if it's worth it to hunt elk on the nebo unit. Has 17 days off to hunt.
> 
> He cannot hunt a branch antler bull on Nebo! Only spike and cow! Neither of which would be worth the 400 bucks imho on that unit!
> 
> Now if he would've said when his days off were I could have helped him alot better. He still has options on way better deer with his tag and a shot at branch antlered bull elk if he chooses! If I were him I wouldn't waste 17 days on a solo hunt on nebo! Complete waste of time and I'm not being rude. Only being honest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


From what I've gathered from most of your posts, you think you're a pretty big deal... but you obviously haven't spent much time on the unit, if you believe the nebo is a waste of time. That's ok, you can have your Wasatch front with the 10,000 other back country badasses that think the unit is something special. I'll keep hunting that terrible nebo unit


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tall tines looks like your full of hot air. I didn't see you post anything on helping the guy out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk

swbuckmaster said:


> I believe I've been up to speed with all of his questions no confusion on my part.
> 
> He cannot hunt a branch antler bull on Nebo! Only spike and cow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Never said he could....


----------



## swbuckmaster

High Desert Elk said:


> Never said he could....


Just didn't want him getting confused with all the confusion going on and shoot something that would get him in trouble

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

As far as assumptions go since he hasn't said his age I'm assuming he's under 35. Since he said he's been in the military for 13 years.
He says he's a marine and has 17 days off and wants to back pack in. Everyone else has assumed he is fine with chasing general deer and cow elk with a possibility of a spike. Maybe he doesn't know he could be hunting rutting 350 bulls and chasing LE quality bucks. I was going to throw the man a bone for his service and give him coordinates to my honey holes. This is if he's not ready to throw in the towel and sing Kumbaya. He could also shoot a cow or a doe if he chose to. Way better bang for his buck imho. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tines

swbuckmaster said:


> Tall tines looks like your full of hot air. I didn't see you post anything on helping the guy out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


So you believe there's no possibility that I could have sent him a PM regarding the unit and specific places to hunt? Or maybe I don't want to see any more hunters in the areas I hunt already, therefore I'll keep my hard earned info to myself. You must be one of them internet scouters who believes everyone should post their info for the whole world to see. I kind of figured that's the type you were. Thanks for verifying


----------



## Tall Tines

swbuckmaster said:


> As far as assumptions go since he hasn't said his age I'm assuming he's under 35. Since he said he's been in the military for 13 years.
> He says he's a marine and has 17 days off and wants to back pack in. Everyone else has assumed he is fine with chasing general deer and cow elk with a possibility of a spike. Maybe he doesn't know he could be hunting rutting 350 bulls and chasing LE quality bucks. I was going to throw the man a bone for his service and give him coordinates to my honey holes. This is if he's not ready to throw in the towel and sing Kumbaya. He could also shoot a cow or a doe if he chose to. Way better bang for his buck imho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ya minus the fact that he has a NEBO deer tag already. Not a Wasatch tag. Come on, keep up with the class Scotty. It's not rocket science. It's basic facts.


----------



## swbuckmaster

He can hunt the wasatch with a nebo tag fool! Just like I said all he has to do is schedule his time wisely. So who's keeping up?


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne

Tall Tines said:


> So you believe there's no possibility that I could have sent him a PM regarding the unit and specific places to hunt? Or maybe I don't want to see any more hunters in the areas I hunt already, therefore I'll keep my hard earned info to myself. You must be one of them internet scouters who believes everyone should post their info for the whole world to see. I kind of figured that's the type you were. Thanks for verifying


SWbuckmaster has proven his hunting cred time and again on this site, he has helped many many people and is a good dude who gives his honest opinion. Not to say that you aren't Jeremiah Johnson, but we don't know. What we do know is that you dissed Swbuckmaster for giving his opinion about the Nebo, stating that you hunt it and do awesome (good for you). Then you state above that you don't want to see any more hunters in the area (Nebo) you hunt.

Wouldn't it just have been easier to not say anything about the unit and let Swbuckmasters comments stand if you want to lessen the hunting pressure? I don't understand your contradiction? Maybe you just needed to show that you are better than swbuckmaster? I'm confused...please clarify your position. Maybe you could have just said->I'm a better hunter than Swbuckmaster--that's at least clear and doesn't spoil Nebo for ya 

Of course, we would need to see some cred pics to make a determination


----------



## swbuckmaster

Thanks Airborne! 
I have tremendous respect for our military! My brother is a doctor in the Navy. My other brother is full time national guard. My dad served 25 years. If this man needed help getting a cow or spike off nebo I'd volunteer my time if I'm not in some 3rd world country. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reece_mess16

In order to keep this little debate alive I'll give a few more details on my hunt plans and we can all vote. Seems a more democratic way for this to continue. 

Plan A) I'm not sure why, but I really want to hunt the big basins on loafer mountain. They seem productive. I'm buying a branch antlered bull tag. I will do two separate hunts. August 19 to the 25 on Nebo chasing deer. Elk in East Canyon from the 26 to the 5 of September. I have all the meat storage I need, God willing I'm successful. 

Plan B is to hunt the extended on the Wasatch Front for 15 days for both.

Thanks for all your input guys! You've opened up my world and eyes this fall!


----------



## Tall Tines

swbuckmaster said:


> He can hunt the wasatch with a nebo tag fool! Just like I said all he has to do is schedule his time wisely. So who's keeping up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's comical you think that the Wasatch is the only GS unit that has "LE quality" bucks.

And please tell us more about all these branch antler bulls you've pulled off the extended over the years. Most guys that have hunted that unit their entire lives cant say they've killed more than a couple, if any at all. It's an extremely hard hunt to be successful on. Even during the rut or on great snow years. Those elk are extremely tuned up. I doubt a NR could come in blind and kill a LE quality buck and a branch bull in 17 days. Doesn't matter when those 17 days are. I'm not say f it can't be done, just highly unlikely. Especially when you are relying on info that complete strangers are giving you on the internet.

To the original poster, PM me. I'll give you good info that will put you on "LE quality" bucks. You could even kill a $400 spike if you were interested in this area


----------



## swbuckmaster

Good on ya tall tines. I'm sure he could use your info as toilet paper. Judging by your 25 worthless posts you've killed alot lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tall tines

As far as elk I've purchased two or three archery elk tags in 20 years and hunted the elk 4 days or so each year on the front. Every year I passed up cows and spikes. One year I passed up a rag horn bull. One year I passed a 35 yard shot on a 330 plus 6 point bull because I wasn't 100% positive the shot would be a good one. I also passed that 6 point bull because I was within 15 minutes of watching a friend of mine kill his OIL bull moose. What a mess that would have been! The moose took 3 horses and several guys to get it out. 

I'll also admit elk are not my thing! They are alot of work and I'm not tough enough to take them on myself. I however do have several friends that do hunt elk on the front and they have killed at least a dozen good bulls. Sure it's hunting you can't guarantee your going to tag a BIG bull but I can guarantee you wont on the nebo lol. As far as bucks go I've taken 8 4 point bucks off the front in 10 years hunting them. I probably average less than 7 days a year hunting them. Several of my friends hunt the front and every single one of them has been successful. Some have been even more successful then I've been. Iv even helped a youth take a 6 point point bull a few years ago. 

I guarantee you if I spent 15 straight days on the front. I'd take a good buck or bull and I'm not nor would I ever consider myself a great hunter. So if I can do it I figure anyone with my McDonald's eating ability could do the same. Just make sure your aim is true. You wont get multiple chances. 

As far as the OP is concerned the decesion is up to you where you want to hunt. I will admit spending 15 days on nebo will be way easier hunting and you can or could get a good buck if you were able to do some scouting. Big bucks are a dime a dozen on the front. They are in every canyon. So less time needed scouting. Both areas you can find yourself alone durring the middle of the week. If your aim is true on either unit you will fill at least one of your tags in your 15/17 day hunt.

Let me know your decision by PM which area you choose to hunt and I'll make sure you don't go in blind. 

Thank you for your service!





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tall Tines said:


> That's comical you think that the Wasatch is the only GS unit that has "LE quality" bucks.


Ha ha my sarcastic response for years on this forum has been "there are no big bucks in Utah" I've been against the tag cuts. Lol I could name a few general areas that have LE quality however those bucks are not a dime a dozen on general units like they are on the front and other high end LE units.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude

SW... you just don't understand... yet... perhaps some day you will. Many of us have been where you are and have moved on. I have not "thrown in the towel" and for you to assume so shows your understanding level. Let him make the decision of what he wants... I am sure he will make the right choice for him and doesn't need you telling him how and where he should hunt. "Your ways are not my ways, nor my way yours..." as the saying goes. If you really want to help, give him the information he is asking for and leave your opinions out unless asked for. As the other saying goes, "if I want you to flush, I will pull your handle".


----------



## swbuckmaster

Bow dude I understand quite well. I haven't bought a deer tag in two years. I could care less if I personally ever kill a buck again. I much more prefer to watch my kids success or others doing the same things I enjoy doing. 
I think as usual you like to nit pick my posts. I'm betting it's my writing style or lack of style. If you dont believe me go back and read anything on the bow section of this forum. Your like a stalker. It's also ok if we differ on opinions on everything. It is what makes these forums interesting at times and difficult at times. By the way you can pull my finger I'm ready for a flush. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk

Tall Tines said:


> I doubt a NR could come in blind and kill a LE quality buck and a branch bull in 17 days. Doesn't matter when those 17 days are.


I could, at least the bull anyway - I gave myself the nickname 'Wapiti Whisperer" :grin:


----------



## Tall Tines

swbuckmaster said:


> Ha ha my sarcastic response for years on this forum has been "there are no big bucks in Utah" I've been against the tag cuts. Lol I could name a few general areas that have LE quality however those bucks are not a dime a dozen on general units like they are on the front and other high end LE units.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


A dime a dozen? Now that's funny! But I guess if we go by your definition of LE quality bucks, then maybe you are correct. I've seen your pisscutters that you believed were worth a LE tag. A 4 point buck on a GS unit is by no means impressive. Especially when they are all 140" or smaller. Anyone could kill a 4 point buck with a bow, on the front, if they had 3 months to do it and had someone else do all the scouting for them. It's funny you say elk really aren't your thing, yet here you are, spouting off your valuable opinion on them and advice, when you yourself haven't Had much success at all with them. How about quit jumping into something you don't know much about, throwing your opinions around, when you don't have much experience to back them up with next time? Just because you have 5k posts on here, doesn't mean that they are all worth while. Remember, "Quality. not quantity"


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tall Tines said:


> A dime a dozen? Now that's funny! But I guess if we go by your definition of LE quality bucks, then maybe you are correct. I've seen your pisscutters that you believed were worth a LE tag. A 4 point buck on a GS unit is by no means impressive. Especially when they are all 140" or smaller. Anyone could kill a 4 point buck with a bow, on the front, if they had 3 months to do it and had someone else do all the scouting for them. It's funny you say elk really aren't your thing, yet here you are, spouting off your valuable opinion on them and advice, when you yourself haven't Had much success at all with them. How about quit jumping into something you don't know much about, throwing your opinions around, when you don't have much experience to back them up with next time? Just because you have 5k posts on here, doesn't mean that they are all worth while. Remember, "Quality. not quantity"


The one spouting off without proof is you tall boy. Your a joke hiding behind a screen name! As for someone doing my scouting that's laughable. As for me killing only 140 or smaller bucks that's also laughable. Elk aren't all that hard. I call them land carp for a reason. I doubt ill pull the trigger on anymore cows in the near future way to much work. It takes me at least 5 years before I forget how much work they are and get stupid enough to do it again. I would never shoot a spike! In fact any one could search my alleged 5000 post and see I've been against spike hunting for the last 10 years. Going out shooting one would only make me a hypocrite. No it's big bull or tag soup for me. I don't have to worry about that because I don't buy the tags. You can bet your arse though if I put my mind to killing a big elk on the front it would happen. What can I say I'm pretty successful on the front.

I'd like to see your front bulls or bucks big tall boy! Care to post them with your face in them or are you just a coward behind a screen name?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tines

swbuckmaster said:


> The one spouting off without proof is you tall boy. Your a joke hiding behind a screen name! As for someone doing my scouting that's laughable. As for me killing only 140 or smaller bucks that's also laughable. Elk aren't all that hard. I call them land carp for a reason. I doubt ill pull the trigger on anymore cows in the near future way to much work. It takes me at least 5 years before I forget how much work they are and get stupid enough to do it again. I would never shoot a spike! In fact any one could search my alleged 5000 post and see I've been against spike hunting for the last 10 years. Going out shooting one would only make me a hypocrite. No it's big bull or tag soup for me. I don't have to worry about that because I don't buy the tags. You can bet your arse though if I put my mind to killing a big elk on the front it would happen. What can I say I'm pretty successful on the front.
> 
> I'd like to see your front bulls or bucks big tall boy! Care to post them with your face in them or are you just a coward behind a screen name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's hilarious that you don't support shooting spike elk, yet allow
Your kids to blast the first 2 point buck they see! That's hypocritical. And again, I don't hunt the front. I thought we established that. I don't need "archery only" areas, snow, the rut or 3 months to fill my tag with a "LE quality" buck. I can do it within the season dates on my tag and in the area my tag was originally for.

As for the elk... well if it's as easy as you say, I'd expect to see more success from you. So far all I've seen or heard are excuses.

I'm not in to posting pics of my animals online. I can pat my own back, don't need social media likes or comments from others. But I assure you, I have several LE quality bucks and bulls hanging on my wall, that came from GS units. And plenty more that are in the garage.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Sure you have coward! I guess we have to take your word wink wink! Your a liar!
You bring my kids into this. Your also a P*****! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne

Well, that escalated quickly--probably a good time for a breather---

Tall tines, I hate to break it to ya but you are participating in social media and you are here for some form of self esteem based gratification. We all are bud, it's ok to be honest with ourselves. 

You are also patting yourself on the back by bragging and putting others down. Your words have done more than 10 hunting pics on letting us know who you are and about your insecurities. It would have been better for you to just posted the brag pics--at least then you would have been building credibility. Ya see, on the interwebs all one has is verifiable cred, otherwise we are going off your word and faith and this isn't a religious forum so those don't count.

Basically what I am saying is to chill a bit, be nice, and if you want respect then post up stories and pics, you are basically doing the same by bragging in your posts but at least with the former we know you aren't BSing. Embrace the social media bud, because you are here and have already made yourself part of it.


----------



## Tall Tines

swbuckmaster said:


> Sure you have coward! I guess we have to take your word wink wink! Your a liar!
> You bring my kids into this. Your also a P*****!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Can you please explain to us how shooting 2 points is any less detrimental to the over all herd health and future trophy quality of our animals, than shooting a spike elk is? Last time i checked, it was the Muleys in this state that struggle with over all numbers. Not the elk. Only reason the elk numbers are low now is because of the tags being issued. I don't believe that is the same reason for such a fragile deer herd. But I could be wrong...

You can't be mad about people shooting spikes when you support the harvest of younger animals of another species, when both a legal to take by licensed hunters


----------



## swbuckmaster

I won't answer another of your questions until you show your face! Coward!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tines

swbuckmaster said:


> I won't answer another of your questions until you show your face! Coward!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Haha isn't it illegal to call other people names on here?

Anyways, you have yourself a great day Scott. May all your arrows fly true this fall at the 2 points and land carp. I'll be looking forward to success pics


----------



## swbuckmaster

The reason you wont say who you are is because you would be publicly exposed to to fraud, fake, liar that you are. If you are everything you say you are then make me eat crow! As it is right now your 25 worthless post on this forum have only been about harassing me. You seem to be a jealous little stalker of a man!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

As to the OP my apologies for having his thread turn into this. You need any direction and I'll do my best to make your stay successful one!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tines

swbuckmaster said:


> The reason you wont say who you are is because you would be publicly exposed to to fraud, fake, liar that you are. If you are everything you say you are then make me eat crow! As it is right now your 25 worthless post on this forum have only been about harassing me. You seem to be a jealous little stalker of a man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Uh, I'm up to 30 posts now, this will make 31. And I assure you, there is no jealousy of you on my part.

And again, calling me names is surely against forum rules. Call down mr. Witherspoon. This is the Internet. Not real life. You know that better than anyone


----------



## LostLouisianian

o-||o-||o-||O|*O|*O|*


----------



## reece_mess16

Even though it got a little Western there I still want to thank everyone for their input!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

It's always a delight when Shaun shows back up for a week or two.


----------

